# Beautiful Autumn Colors!



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

_Hope everyone enjoys a wonderful fall season! 


_





​


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 23, 2014)

Havn't seen it yet where did it go,when is it coming.

Central Florida,Cocoa Beach.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

Live and well this time of year in Colorado.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 23, 2014)

We've seen this before in RMNP. Quite beautiful! That's when we lived in Parker, CO


----------



## AprilT (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmmm, seems to be a few of us Florida folks on here, no fall season for us, so we'll have to take your word for it such lovely colorful changes in the leaves are taking place this time of year.  It's been a few years since I've witnessed it for myself.  

Very lovely as usual SeaBreeze.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 23, 2014)

Not happening here yet....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Sep 23, 2014)

Some of the maples have already turned here but it will be more spectacular in another
week or two.  I love autumn!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2014)

My favorite time of year! Lovely images, here


----------



## oakapple (Sep 23, 2014)

lovely pics of Autumn leaves. Here in England we are having an unusually warm spell, and although some leaves are turning yellow, think it will be a few weeks before the orange/red colours.My favourite season.


----------



## oldman (Sep 24, 2014)

All is well in the Poconos of Pennsylvania:


----------



## Steve (Sep 24, 2014)

All is lovely up here in Northern Ontario.. Maple leaves started turning at the end of August..

Great time of the year colour wise as well as hunting season has already started..
Moose meat, Deer meat, and Bear meat, very soon !!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 24, 2014)

The trees here still look green but there are already a lot of leaves on the ground.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Late November before we get full Fall colors. But the weather is much nicer. Humidity is down.


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2014)

They are forecasting snow up here for Haloween..
Kids "Trick-or-Treatin" in snow boots .....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2014)

Where those autumn leaves are changing colors now:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

*Colorful Autumn Photos*

some nice autumn photos from online, love the season, please add any you may have.







Vermont











Connecticut


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2015)

That's one thing I miss about the north.  We don't have a lot of trees that turn red here, and there are always a lot of green pines interspersed.  At its best, can look like the last picture.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice,photos  SB love the lake photo 

Holly ..nice photo like the push bike in photo looks like a postcard picture


----------



## Raven (Oct 22, 2015)

Gorgeous autumn pictures SeaBreeze.
The maples around our home were very colourful this fall but sadly now many are gone.

Holly, I like your picture and when I see leaves on the ground I want to walk through them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

From the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC years ago.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

From Vermont:


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

Last year's trip to Maine.


----------



## oldman (Oct 27, 2015)

Pocono Mountains in Pennsylvania. I forgot to take the sun lens off of my camera, but it is still a nice picture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2015)

Gorgeous photos, Bob & Oldman!

I lived in East TN for 10 years and used to go for a drive/hike through the Smokies when the colours were brightest.  Of course, it was mobbed with cars, but that was okay.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2015)

These were taken a month ago, went for a drive one nice day .............


----------



## littleowl (Nov 19, 2015)

Lovely Autumn photo's

Are the first ones from Seabreaze from Virginia?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2016)

littleowl said:


> Are the first ones from Seabreaze from Virginia?



They were online photos from Vermont and Connecticut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2016)

*Tomorrow First Day of Fall 2016*

A picture from online.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm definitely going to get out and shoot some photos in the weeks ahead. Here's an old shot I took on film many years ago. It's from a state forest near our home.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Lovely Bob.  I'll dig out some of my autumn photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Autumn colours don't get as bright as the ones I was used to at the last place I lived in the US - East Tennessee with the magnificent Smoky Mountains not far away.  

These are from our local Botanic Garden which we always have an annual membership to:

View attachment 32231

View attachment 32232

View attachment 32233


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Guess I'd better get to the botanic gardens soon with my camera, although colours haven't changed much yet.  

View attachment 32235

View attachment 32236

View attachment 32237


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's one from online that's nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, SB!  Love reflections in the water.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2016)

*The United States of Autumn!*

More pics HERE . 

Connecticut






Missouri






Central Park, New York






Tennessee






North Carolina


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2016)

Wisconsin


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful photos. We hope to go to Connecticut in a couple of weeks to view the colors but I'm hearing that the colors aren't going to be very bright this year. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Ruth  - - -Connecticut has some beautiful foliage most years.  We're up here at the cottage in Maine but the colors are just starting to turn.  Our grandson and wife were here over the week-end and they said that the colors at their home weren't too bright yet.  They're from Colchester, CT,, southeast portion of the state.


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

Here is Florida we have the Raintree.....when it turns yellow it means fall is on the way....when it turns pink winter is right around the corner...
Interesting  isn't it, how if you pay attention Mother Nature will tell you what the weather will be like. Another great thing is the B's are all over
the flowers on the trees. There have to be around 20 to 30 B's on each section of flowers. If you stand under them you can here them all buzzing
,thank U God for our beautiful world. If I can figure out how to post pix's I will. They are all at their peak right now an simply beautiful.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2016)

Not mine. Taken from internet but beautiful.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 24, 2016)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## ossian (Oct 26, 2016)

Here are some I have taken over the years in Scotland.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2017)

Colorado Aspens.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## DaveA (Sep 10, 2017)

This a a photo from last fall, looking past our raft to the opposite shore.  Colors are just starting to turn now but this pic was shot a year ago in late September.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2017)

I love these mirror effects.


----------



## magicjim (Sep 13, 2017)

Absolutely stunning photos. It looks so relaxing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 13, 2017)

Beautiful fall colors. You have no idea how happy I am to see them. I love my summer garden but by the end of August I've had enough heat and humidity. Bring on the brisk fall weather!


----------



## LouieLouie (Sep 15, 2017)

Jersey Valley County Park this week in Wisconsin.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Buckeye (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you all for the great pictures.   I must say I do not miss spending days with a leaf blower roaring in one hand and a large rake in the other.

This is my first Autumn in Arizona, and as far as I know, the cacti do not change colors.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2017)

These are all ones I took myself from around where I live....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2017)

Took this one just the other day....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2017)

This is the river on the edge of the woodland behind my house


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2017)

These are Autumn  pictures I've taken of my immediate area....

 This is the woods behind my house... 


This is the Lane that leads to my house... I took this just as the sun was going down about 5.30pm... 





This is a nearby park....







this is an afternoon view of further down the lane from my house...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2017)




----------

